# Johann sebastian bach (1685-1750)



## Francisco Luna (Jul 18, 2012)

I remember my dad used to listen at home Classical Music, Operas, Symphonies and "Estudiantinas"; often, He used to ask me for help recording on those days from LP acetate discs to Cassettes to play them in the Car (1979 Renault 12 Break.....), so I get attached to this type of music. One of the works that I remember with appreciation are the "Brademburg Concerts" by BACH, and lately an interest for this composer in particular has awaken in me......I was watching a video and it was mentioning the influence of the reform, particularly Martin Luther in his life, coming from a Presbyterian home....I would love to hear comments and sources about the connection of his music and the Word revealed.


Bernstein & Glenn Gould - YouTube


----------



## H G Stoker (Jul 18, 2012)

I know what you mean. I really liked Schaeffer's documentary 'How then should we live?' ep.4. There is a small piece on Bach towards the end.

http://vimeo.com/18854955


----------



## Francisco Luna (Jul 18, 2012)

Very Interesting Video, so illustrative!


----------



## hammondjones (Jul 18, 2012)

An Evangelical Musical Genius: "J. S. B.: S. D. G."

To the Glory of God Alone | Christian History


----------



## H G Stoker (Jul 19, 2012)

hammondjones said:


> An Evangelical Musical Genius: "J. S. B.: S. D. G."
> 
> To the Glory of God Alone | Christian History



Fantastic!

Are you guys also into reformation art? I love the ideology behind the reformed painters, being against both liberalism and perversions in Renaissance art and the dualism (all spiritual thing are good, all corporeal thing are bad) in catholic art. They represented a natural theology in art, revealing God through his creation. The _Beeldenstorm_ was also a work of art, destroying perverted art works in the name of God.


----------



## Francisco Luna (Jul 19, 2012)

Never before heard about that topic OR I haven't had the time to study about it......I have been painting for a couple of short periods and always wonder about that......As we are just "consumers" of art, we tend to see painters from an aesthetic interest only......would love to hear more about the reformed painters!!


----------



## H G Stoker (Jul 19, 2012)

You know what, that is precisely it. Art must be aesthetic, because pure art reflects the beauty of the creator in creation, but modern art just makes a perversion of beauty. The Schaeffer trilogy is great to read about reformation art. I recently checked out reformation art because the local christian discussion group had this gay christian artist Abri de Swardt talk about modern christian artists such as Rev. Ethan Acres. The whole thing disgusted me,


----------



## H G Stoker (Jul 19, 2012)

You know what, that is precisely it. Art must be aesthetic, because pure art reflects the beauty of the creator in creation, but modern art just makes a perversion of beauty. The Schaeffer trilogy is great to read about reformation art. I recently checked out reformation art because the local christian discussion group had this gay christian artist Abri de Swardt talk about modern christian artists such as Rev. Ethan Acres. The whole thing disgusted me, with all these pseudo-christian artists fawning over this poofy modern art but rejecting real art such as landscapes because its just not trendy enough.


----------



## J. Dean (Jul 19, 2012)

Bach is required listening in my home. Music fit for the church.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jul 19, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> Bach is required listening in my home. Music fit for the church.



This is one of our favorite driving music cds, when we're out on a jaunt through the countryside:
http://www.amazon.com/Bach-Cantatas-Matthias-Gorne-Norrington/dp/B000024XAK

Hubby sings and plays(organ, piano) Bach. It's a mighty nice thing to be puttering about the kitchen with that as 'back-ground' music.


----------



## Francisco Luna (Jul 19, 2012)

Profound words! I heard this beautiful quote yesterday in a BBC video about Bach's life:
"The aim and final reason of music, 
should be non else but the glory of God,
and the recreation of the mind"
J.S.B.

I I agree with that perversion of art by Modernism. Modernity esentially is men playing to be little gods, pure and mere idolatry. 
Often, the art forms that I most deeply admire were created by anonymous artisans.


----------



## Somerset (Jul 19, 2012)

I see Bach as musical claret. One starts with sweet German white wine and Baroque - but over time they fail to satisfy. Bach and claret - one can never exhaust their potential.


----------



## H G Stoker (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Ken

Did you get my email? I don't know if the configuration is correct, my posts are continually being thrown off by my network.

P.S. The best is Bach as played by Rachmaninov


----------

